# Letter to Editor



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here is a letter to the Editor in today's Minot paper.........

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoeven caused hunting problems

Kevin Hayer 
Fargo

Gov. John Hoeven bears a great deal of responsibility for where we are today on the North Dakota hunting issues and how they may eventually be resolved. He has shown a complete lack of understanding, priority and leadership on these issues. By nibbling around the edges of difficult problems with "duct tape and baling wire" approaches, he has allowed the problems, rhetoric and angst to grow and root like a cancer.

Some foresight and leadership a couple years ago, when we had problems, but smaller problems, would have avoided many of the issues and the severity of issues we face today. Worse yet, through his pandering to commercial hunting interests and favoring them over the interests of North Dakota's 100,000 resident sportspersons, he has put the state at great risk for irreversibly reclassifying hunting in North Dakota from "recreation" to 'commerce," thereby wrestling game management decisions from the state and handing them to the federal government and neighboring states.

The legacy of Hoeven's administration is shaping up to be one where a very critical and unique quality of North Dakota, superior hunting and fishing available to John Q. Public, was forever lost. The long-term consequences of his actions, and the affects of loosing quality hunting as an North Dakota residency draw, impact to a far greater degree the state of the state than the last few dollars he's squeezed out of visiting hunters


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Nothing like telling it like it is :eyeroll:

He could add how our G&F Director followed his lead - where if he had spoke up & let our excellant people that work there, have free speech & be able to do their jobs, to the best of their ability - I doubt we would be where we are today :******: & we would have supported them in a fight & in educating those that were so mislead :eyeroll:

I'm sure many will say it's just patrician politics - but it's way more than that to me - It is a unforgivable screw up, no matter what party he is from :******:

Glad to see others, finally saying what needs to be said - I wish some at the G&F Dept. would step up & say what they think & how they think it can be resolved - To keep ND unique & special & even better than it has been - It is soooo possible

But some of the blame has to also be put on the G&FD for liking the extra revenue all the NR licenses brings in. But I think they thought they could still manage it so as Residents wouldn't be so upset & see it as a positive. But when Hoeven & Politicians tried to run things, this is what you get :******:

We need Big Time Changes !!!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Fetch, chain of command. As an "administrative body", NDG&F only has the power and authority delegated to it by any particular governor. Some governors delegate a great deal of authority and grant a pretty long leash, some don't. With the exception of where the legislature has weighed in, the governor is ultimately responsible for all game management decisions.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I realize that - But would have Henegar or Jones put up with what has been going on ........NO !!! and at least with Henegar - You would have seen a recall election Won with ease - If he would have stood up to a Govenor like this :******: - Fortunately he worked for Govenors that let him run the Dept. Like it should be & it is one of the biggest reasons ND is as special & unique as it is.

Now Jones Had the same potential - But he was the 1st Director since Heneger, that the Politicians & Govenors gave the shaft & turned the position into a political (Plum / puppet) job, when he left & thats why Kool left too (other than he was a politician too & used it as a stepping stone) :eyeroll: Hildebrand was a (at the time) so it seemed, a safe choice - but as it has turned out -way too weak & too close to politics & the commercial sides himself - when he lived in DL - Plus a military man does not know the real world of management !!! Plus a ND National Guard Top Officer, also reports to the Govenor in his career. :roll: & if you have ever worked for a high ranking officer they really delegate the work & the real management too the Captains & Lieutenants & Master Sargents & Sargents to get the real job done. :eyeroll: Plus the Military has lots of worker bees (more than the real world) to do the labor. & not much expirence dealing with decent or change -if they want to get & keep getting promoted. :eyeroll:

We need a real Professional that understands all this & Loves ND as much as we do :******: :******: :******:

& I have no doubt that we have several people in the Dept. that could do a outstanding job.

It's time for the "Nice People of ND" to not be so Nice :******:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Can 100,000 ND outdoor recreation enthusiasts & the people they influence & can tell them, the real story in all this - be enough to change all this come election time ???

I sure wish other groups could see the truth in all this & wake up & do the right things also - Before it's too late :eyeroll:

These things that are now waking many up, could be the blessing ND needs. I can only pray the good people of this State will think & see things as they were &/or still could be. (& could be even MUCH Better)

See why I would be a royal pain at a G&F Advisory meeting :roll: Plus I'm more clear thinking & better at expressing myself on this medium :eyeroll: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm starting to wonder who's side some of you really are on ??? Plus if your ideals & weather you have a realistic view of all this ??? -- When are you going to be :******: & had enough ???

Why do you still think this can be worked out thru politics ??? & compromise ???


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2004)

Here goes!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2004)

Fetch, put down the bottle man and stop the powertrip!!! :eyeroll: We can see that you're :******: already. :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I don't drink much - do you ??? I love ND do you ??? I've been down the roads many are just learning !!! - I'm probably old enough to be your Daddy - Do you need a spanking ??? - go to your room !!! & worry about your own State & then you won't have time to worry about ours :lol:

I know what side your on & I've forgot more about these issues than most of you will ever know or care about

Power trip Huh ??? I just hope we wake up & show some strength before too many that are & have been the problems, really get us to a point of no return & yes that ****** me off :******: :beer:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2004)

Sir, yes sir!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry to laugh at you earlier, just had to laugh inside and out to see you flipping such a nut. Trust me, I understand about your state. lIving in WI, less that 100 miles from the twin cities, mud ducks were everywhere buying up our land so they could live in the country. Stupid bastards. Now I live here in hopes of making it to your state as a transplant. How do they say it, one step forward, two steps back?? MN SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Youre kiddin with that "mud ducks" comment...right? Perhaps you wanna share your definition of that term. If youre saying what I think youre saying...I dont think you should be allowed here one second longer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2004)

Bagman, no, I'mnot refering to Mud ducks in the term you think I am. If you haven't noticed I LIVE IN MN RIGHT NOW, check out the city and state under my name pal. I guess I've never thought of it like that, mud duck is something we've grown up calling minnesotan's, they call us cheesheads. Border battle crap. NoDak fights them to the west, we fought them from the east. Sorry if it offended anyone.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

#1 waterfowler, I wish you the best of luck in your wishes to move to ND and hope it happens soon, sincerely.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

animosity from within, GREAT


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Fetch, I'll just take a wild guess that your earlier comment was directed towards me.

How is it that you propose changes will get made? Close our eyes, click your heels together and repeat over and over "there's no place like home?" Lay siege to the Capitol? *****ing a lot on various websites?

Nope, this is going to take many folks rolling up their sleeves and becoming part of the process, for the long haul.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

& getting Mad & expressing it & demanding our politicians do the right things or else get serious about being sure they don't get re-elected

Not by pandering to the dark side :eyeroll:


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

This letter to the editor says that this is all Gov. Hoevens' fault....that he's not protecting the states natural resources. Please answer me this:

Have the population levels increased or decreased during the last 5 years of the following species:

Ducks:
Geese:
Whitetails:
Muley's:
Pheasants:

I'm not 100% sure but I think the answer to most if not all of those is yes, they have increased. With an increase in game population levels comes an increase in hunting pressure. How can people say that he is not protecting the resource???? What he's not doing is protecting resident sportsman's rights to hunt whenever and wherever they like. Or to have large areas to hunt completely undisturbed by others. But to say he is 'not protecting the resource' is completely wrong.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Powder...it doesn't say anything about protecting the state's natural resources.
It says"Worse yet, through his pandering to commercial hunting interests and favoring them over the interests of North Dakota's 100,000 resident sportspersons...."

You are right...What he's not doing is protecting resident sportsman's rights to hunt.That's all it says.We want him to protect OUR interests over people who don't live here...as should evry other state.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

james s melson said:


> #1 waterfowler, I wish you the best of luck in your wishes to move to ND and hope it happens soon, sincerely.


 :lol:

Then #1 waterfowl: You get to be a "permanent" NON RESIDENT. Should help add some more pressure during an ENTIRE season. MINN. doesn't suck, just some of the people in it. Same as everywhere. 8) Need any help packing??? Happy trails, and don't let the door hit you in the a$$!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Wow, NRs turning canibalistic!!

And to think Goldy you were starting to grow on me, kinda like a boil, but none the less. dd:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Goldie, I'll be a transplant!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah, a lot of people suck around here too, just like you said!!! Wow, you are really smart!

See, hunting is more to me than a friggin hobby, it's a lifestyle. I'm not some city slicker looking to blast some birds. I take my waterfowling extremelyseriously, just like everyone else should. I put in my time and am rewarded very well the amount of geese I harvest. I just wanna hunt and will hunt until that's finally taken away from us all, which could happen sooner than we all think. Maybe we should keep to the subject of this forum again. I wanna know more about all of this. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

#1Waterfowler said:


> See, hunting is more to me than a friggin hobby, it's a lifestyle. I'm not some city slicker looking to blast some birds. I take my waterfowling extremelyseriously, just like everyone else should.


 UMMMM, Pretty sure everyone on this sight takes hunting pretty serious. But thanks for telling me how it is or should be. Moved yet??


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

Nah, I'm gonna be a resident of this state for another year at least. Sure hope I can fit in w/ you guys, maybe meet some "real" hunters up here. 8)


----------

